# FreeBSD 9.3 under VMware ESXi 5.0 update 1 virtualization



## Mizuki2o15 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi all,


I've a freebsdFreeBSD 9.3-RELEASE-p30 system under VMware ESXI with installed VMware tools.

VMware Tools is installed after this method:
https://www.dan.me.uk/blog/2012/01/31/how-to-install-vmware-tools-in-freebsd-9/

The system is clean installed and have a often every few days. It is crashing and lost the performance. so also nobody can log in to the system remote or local (about VMware KVM) it seems the system is freezing complete after this "few days".

I can't say, after which exactly time it appears. In some cases after 2 days, sometimes 4 days.

At last I've see this error in the KVM like to:

```
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): SCSI status: Busy
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): Retrying command
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): WRITE(10). CDB: 2a 00 03 f9 6c 22 00 00 40 00
(da0:mpt0:0:0:0): CAM status: SCSI Status Error
```


I think it's the problem, which cause the crash after this few days.

So I'm search in google after any same problems and found something of this: they have the same problems of me. https://communities.vmware.com/thread/498680?start=0&tstart=0

It is only under vmware unstability after a few days. As a physical installed system it don't appears and the system is stable. (no crashes about more 150 days and longer uptime!!) other systems with installed vmware tools are running stable.

So I now will test it with disable the vfs.unmapped_buf_allowed=0 in the /etc/sysctl.conf but every boot it say me it's read only, the same too, when I use:
`sysctl vfs.unmapped_buf_allowed=0`. So I think I go to the loader prompt, when freebsdFreeBSD counts down to start in multi user mode.

Here I give a `set vfs.unmapped_buf_allowed=0` and then I start the boot with "boot", now the variable is changed to "0", after every reboot without the manual change it's back to "1".

What can I do, so this variable are fixed to "1" or what can solve my problem with this system?

After the boot it say me: 
	
	



```
unable to set vfs.unmapped_buf_allowed=0
```
 because it's read only

Notice: it's not important, if the system work as a some service  or is in idle mode (no relevant processes are running, only the system processes.)


regards,
Mizuki2o15


----------

